# Merry Christmas 2014



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*To All My Friends, and New Ones too.......

"A Very Merry Christmas and a Very Happy New Year!"

*_


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas, all!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Merry Christmas Everyone! I hope your Christmas is merry and bright, and that your 2015 New Year brings all the Halloween magic that your little heart can stand. 









And for those of you who prefer more traditional....here's for you.








I love them BOTH!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wishing you all a Blessed Christmas


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

_Merry Christmas !!!!!_


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Creepy Christmas!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Sending you all Love and Light.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Merry Xmas Y'all!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

...and to all a Good Night!

Best wishes...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all, from Skelly Claus!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Merry Crimbo, from us over here in the UK


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope everyone has a merry Christmas, and safe traveling!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Merry Christmas Everyone. Wishing you all love, health and happiness!*


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Merry Christmas to the Hauntforum family. Hope everyone is enjoying the day.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone...may your day be filled with family, friends and loved ones...and papier mache, foam, great stuff, hot glue, monster mud and whatever else makes you happy. Enjoy!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Merry Christmas to everyone here on the Forum!


----------

